# CAF Southern California Wing



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

I know that I talk alot about the museum where I volunteer, so yesterday, I decided to take some shots around the museum so that everyone can see part of what I am talking about. Here are some shot around the museum. I have more (I took 166 pictures yesterday!).


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Now I know where I want to retire!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

Great stuff Eric...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

I heard ya, nonskimmer, I have a feeling when I retire someday, I will be spending alot of time down there.

Thanks Les. Figured I would share in the fun.


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2005)

friend where is the museum located ? you are in thousand oaks but the CAF is southern Calif and not northern ?

wow this is great and what a joy and pleasure to volunteer there....

super ! bring on the pics man. My dad lives out of Vacaville


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

Erich, Thousand Oaks is in Ventura County, near Simi Valley. I am only about 15 minutes from Camarillo. It is indeed a great place to volunteer. There is alot of maintenance going on right now for the air show season coming up. So there are maintenance flights and guys going up to get current. I got my name at the top of the list for my ride in this...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 16, 2005)

Sweet pic!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

I cant wait to see the one with eric sitting in that back seat, SMILING HIS FREAKIN ASS OFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erich (Jan 16, 2005)

thanks for setting me straight on the area. Yes I know where Ventura lies. man I need to get out the Calif map, now where is that AAA thingie at....this isn't the Chino Air museum is it ?

E ~


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

Yeah, Les, when I get up in the back seat of that bad boy, you won't be able to sandblast teh smile off my face! Believe me, when I get that ride, you guys will probably be the first to hear about it after my wife, who will want me to shut up about it.  

If you are talking about a AAA gun in front of a museum, that would be ours. I think I have a shot of it somewhere.

Chino is east and south of where I am.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 16, 2005)

Kinda off topic, but do you know of any T-28's in SoCal registration done up in a navy scheme?



I was at Torrance Beach today, and one overflew at an altitude of something like 75-100ft and waggled its wings...


Very cool! 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 16, 2005)

I figure it might be this one (it had this sort of scheme)...

http://www.t28cbuno146254.com/


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

If it was in the Grey scheme, that one might be a Camarillo based T-28, although there seem to be a lot of them around SoCal. There are at least 12 at Camarillo alone! There are a variety of paint schemes, the White with red accents, the grey, there is one gorgeous one in Navy Blue (My favorite) and at least one done up in Woodland camo, like in SE asia. There are at least 2 of them with the grey scheme like you posted. Could be...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 16, 2005)

Do you know of any sites that list arrival and departures for airports?


Like an ATC website, I wanna check for Torrance Airport...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

Not sure, info like that used to be very easy to get before those bozos decided to fly those planes into buildings. I have seen ATC info in realtime from LAX (Well, sort of, delayed by 5 minutes for security). Don't know if they list Torrance.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice shots evan! 8) Its such a shame the P-38 is leaving. Even though it doesnt effect me I am sad that its leaving.

Do you have a gift shop at the museum?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes, it will be a sad day when it goes. The engines are suspicious, so I really hope he is careful flying that out. It is a possibility that one, or both could fail. That would be a tragedy.

Yes, we have a gift shop, models, shirts, patches, posters, postcards, videos, books and a bunch more.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2005)

Jeez that would be bad. How far does he have to fly?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm not really sure. He used to have it in Santa Monica, but the hangar was part of the Museum of Flying there that closed up a year or so ago. I have not been told where he plans on taking it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2005)

gift shop you say


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2005)

Any life-sized blow-up Corsairs in that gift shop?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2005)

Now you are starting to make me nervous, NS! First the thread of you leaving the misses for a B-29, now you want a blow up Corsair?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2005)

No, no! The Corsair would be for both of us! I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Erich (Jan 21, 2005)

Evan this fine place have a web-site by chance ? more pics.....

E


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2005)

Yep, we have a website at:
http://www.orgsites.com/ca/caf-socal/

I will post some more pics too.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2005)

Here are some new pics for you all.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2005)

Nice! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 22, 2005)

Great pics 8) Isnt it a little ironic having the P-38 and the Zero in the same hangar?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2005)

Yes it is...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 22, 2005)

Even more so when we have the Hellcat and the Zero in the same hangar!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2005)

Hehe....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2005)

that's an interesting shot of the cowling on the C-46............


----------



## evangilder (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah, that cowling is kind of weird, but what's nice is it gives you shade on sunny days.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 23, 2005)

Surely its easier just to stand under the wing?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2005)

Yep, but you need some really long arms to work on the engine if you are on the ground!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 24, 2005)

The only Russian I know is in English letters (I don't know the name for it) and it's all like..insults from tanks...like written on the side of Lend-lease trucks to the Soviet Union from the USA...USA was sprayed on the side...and the Russians took it to mean Ubiyat Sukinsyna Adolfa (Kill that son of a whore Adolf)


----------



## Crazy (Jan 24, 2005)

Beautiful pics evan! That last pic is the same Zero as the one in your sig?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes it is, Crazy. The assistant crew chief on that bird is 15 years old! He is the grandson of a WWII B-24 instructor pilot. What an amazing thing he will have to talk to his grandkids about!

Thanks, glad you enjoyed them! I will be getting out to Chino probably in March and will post pics from there as well.


----------



## trackend (Jan 25, 2005)

Its great to see Evan, that their are plenty of places around with dedicated people keeping such parts of history alive lest we forget what sacrifices people made in order that we may have a life such as this and on the aniversary of the liberation of Auswich it comes into even sharper relief

(A moments reflection please gentlemen)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 25, 2005)

it's been confirmed that for the 60th anniversary of VE and VJ day the canadain lanc's been invited to britain to join PA474 (for the first time ever) and take part in a huge flypast over london and proberly the RIAT the next weekend, however this, if it does go ahead, will have to be founded largely by the RAF ans the canadain lanc is a civilian aircraft (PA474 is owned by the RAF) and they cannot afford to bring it themselfs, and there's many many risks involved.............


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 25, 2005)

I MUST see that, 2 lancs in the sky at the same time!
All we need is for Just Jane to be fully restored and fly with them.
Failing that, a Halifax and a Stirling but that's a little bit unrealistic


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

Have a lanc, Halifax and Stirling flying together would look great.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

God knows the Canadian government wouldn't pitch in a few bucks, to get the Lanc over there and back!  
I hope it goes off without a hitch. I'd hate anything to happen to _either_ bird! And I'd give anything (almost  ) to see the double Lancaster fly-past! [-o<


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 29, 2005)

> God knows the Canadian government wouldn't pitch in a few bucks, to get the Lanc over there and back!



Hell no, what are they gonna do if a war breaks out? Their entire airforce will be over in the UK


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 29, 2005)

You don't know how close to the truth that is.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2005)

Actually, half of their air force. I thought they had a Roc laying around as well.  One of you guys better post a pic of that when it happens for us to ogle and drool over. 

Speaking of anniversaries, I will be presenting at the museum on, and about Iwo Jima on the 60th anniversary of the start of the battle. Horrendous battle, that one. But from that battle, one of the most famous American images of WWII came. The Marines planting the flag on Mount Suribachi. 3 out of the 6 died on Iwo. A good book about that battle is "Flags of our Fathers" by John Bradley. He is the son of one of the flag raisers.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 29, 2005)

mosquitoman, there are currently no plans to return just jane to the air, they have enough problems as it is........


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 29, 2005)

I was just thinking of how good it would be to see 3 Lancs up in the air at the same time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

3 Komets would be better...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 30, 2005)

Shorter display time though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

Shorter lifespan for the pilots too  Although I suppose they would use a substitute fuel that wasnt quite so volatile.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 30, 2005)

I still wouldn't want to land on that skid


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 30, 2005)

Nope me neither, I think id just bail out from 10,000 feet. Its probably safer.


----------

